# puppy pads???



## cadno (Sep 4, 2011)

Bonkers question here as I normally use newspaper and paper towel for my common boa (for some reason she seems to prefer it). But I have a pack full of basic puppy training pads. No colour changing stuff etc just a pad with an absorbent layer. Call me crazy but has anyone tried using these as substrate?

I would rather ask as if not, I can simply give them away.

Rich


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

yes you can, in fact some arboreal keepers use them exclusively because not only do they absorb water but they retain it, so their used for corallus, chondros, eyelash vipers etc.

rgds
ed



cadno said:


> Bonkers question here as I normally use newspaper and paper towel for my common boa (for some reason she seems to prefer it). But I have a pack full of basic puppy training pads. No colour changing stuff etc just a pad with an absorbent layer. Call me crazy but has anyone tried using these as substrate?
> 
> I would rather ask as if not, I can simply give them away.
> 
> Rich


----------

